# Well Child Visit & Immunizations



## JCampbell (Aug 6, 2008)

Can someone tell me if childhood immunizations are included in a well child visit or if they are paid seperately? I thought they would be paid seperately but want to make sure. Also would you bill the drug, admin fee and well child visit? Or would you just bill the drug and well child visit?
Thanks!


----------



## jas0426 (Aug 6, 2008)

You would bill the well child, the drug, and the admin fee.  Unless of course (for florida anyway) you are dealing with medicaid.  In our office, we did not give immunizations to medicaid patients, they were required to go to health department.


----------

